# Questions for the doctor.



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi - My daughter has a doctors appt. at the end of the week and during her last visit (last month) her GI doctor said that she has IBS. This is after all the other test came back negative. She is fructose and lactose intolerance (something that we're still getting used to). She is still lossing weight and tired alot of the time. Is there anyhting that we should ask the doctor? Please let me know.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:She is fructose and lactose intolerance


Diagnosed how? Breath testing?


> quote:She is still lossing weight and tired alot of the time


These are not generally IBS symptoms. So what are the symptoms? There is a standard approach for determining the cause of diarrhea, for example, especially if unexpected weight loss accompanies it.


----------

